# Stupid things you done while drunk



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

*Stupid things you done while drinking*

Or should I say 'the bravest/coolest thing I've done', sounds better.
Was going to post this in the lairs game as a truth, thought it would be a funny tread. Here's (unfortunately just) one of mine during my early drinking years.

In high school, I would turn into quite the ******* after having a few. Some friends of mine were leaving this party. Ok, we were kicked out, seems no one appreciated that we changed their music to country. Anyway, I got in the bed of our p/u truck we were riding (6 of us). As we were pulling out I started having words with another group and didn't liked what they said. I told them I was going to kick all their butts (_insert appropriate word here) _and walked out of the bed of truck at them. They said the truck was doing about 20 mph. I had enough scents (_I use that term loosely) _to keep my head up, not to have it slam the back of it against the road. All that happened to me was road rash on the palm of my hands, (_kids: don't try this at home!). _The group I was fussing at started laughing at me........UNTIL I got up, still headed towards them. Kinda like in the movie "Terminator", I just kept coming at 'em. They ran into the house while my buddy's came back to get stop me. 

I know what you're thinking:
1) That's the stuff Legends are made of...... _Yeah, have to agree_
2) Did I cry............................................ _No, beer makes you have no fear! LOL_


OK.........your turn


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The only thing I'll say is ...."Beer, helping ugly people turn good looking for 100s of years" ...lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

:haha::haha::rockn:


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Back in my younger years (16), had a hotel party in Russellville, Ark, it was right next to the north 40 club, we new the owner and he would let us in sometimes, well one night we had to much to drank and sommetime between leaving the bar and short walk back to the room I manage to some how, end up with nothing but my cowboy hat and boots on with a pair of neon on green chaps, needlesss to say my gf and all my buddies thought it was funny that my butt was hanging out


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

<-- Quite proud to say I've only been drunk ONCE in my lifetime. But that ONE TIME was my bachelor party...and uuuhhh.... 95%  

:lol:

MM


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i was at a wedding a couple weeks ago at a really fancy private golf course/country club. well me and my brother were pretty tuned up and he said it would be awesome to take a crap in one of the holes on the course. so to make a long story short after dark we snuck out and i took a nice steamy duker in one of the holes on the practice putting green. i felt kind of bad the next day after doing it but i wish i could have saw the guy find my suprise i left him. yea i was pretty smashed. :nana:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine is a Tequilla nite.

The night of my senior prom, I had rented a hotel room in another town from where I lived. My date and I did the prom, then the after prom party. We were doing tequilla shots, mixed with poppers. We even made some flamin dr. peppers. Anyway, at the end of the party, I got in my car (bad idea) and headed to the hotel. I got in town and must have driven past the hotel 6 or 7 times. In the process of trying to find my hotel room (hotel was pretty large and right on the main strip), I realized I had left my date back at the party (completely forgot she existed at this point). I decided to go back and try to make amenze with her (maybe she can get us to the hotel room), but didn't make it there. I totalled a 1979 cherry condition camaro. I missed a turn in the road and went straight into a field after plowing through a ditch and trying to immitate the dukes of hazzard. I got a cut on my forehead(scar is still there). KIDS, DON"T DRINK AND DRIVE. It will make you lose a good date, and a great car... Some of you may be wondering, "Well, did he learn his lesson?" All I will say is "Yea, right."


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Once on a drunkin dare I snorted a LOOONG line of Tony Chacheres (cajun seasoning). Saying that it burned like hell is an under statement! My sinuses drained for **** near a week. All my buddies got a kick out of it though.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

throttlejock27 said:


> i was at a wedding a couple weeks ago at a really fancy private golf course/country club. well me and my brother were pretty tuned up and he said it would be awesome to take a crap in one of the holes on the course. so to make a long story short after dark we snuck out and i took a nice steamy duker in one of the holes on the practice putting green. i felt kind of bad the next day after doing it but i wish i could have saw the guy find my suprise i left him. yea i was pretty smashed. :nana:


 
:haha: bwahaha


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not proud to say it but i've been quite drunk quite a few times. Out of all the dumb things I've done while drunk, the worst was this past friday night/saturday morning. It was drive. I got pulled over and got a DUI and sat in jail. It was well deserved but is an eye opener for me. I'll be dealing and paying for this for a while....


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh man, thats not good right there. I haven't had a DUI for 17 years. I learned my lesson after the second one. They're rough, and expensive.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Once on a drunkin dare I snorted a LOOONG line of Tony Chacheres (cajun seasoning). Saying that it burned like hell is an under statement! My sinuses drained for **** near a week. All my buddies got a kick out of it though.


Now my nose itches........


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

So many times.....lemme think

I got up in the middle of the night after a pretty good drunk to go to the bathroom. The next thing I know, my (ex) wife was shaking my shoulder asking my why I was wizzing in my sons closet.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Thought there would be _"here, hold my beer"_ moments on atvs, lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my list of stupid things goes on forever .. senior year in high school got drunk and decided to raise a conferate flag on our high schools flag pole . well it stayed up there all weekend and on monday there were some happy campers.. never got caught i was the only person who knew .. and another time i ran from sheriff deputys on a friends banshee that thing would haul a$$ .. hit the woods before they caught up to me ... thank god it wasn't mine .. my friend wasn't to pleased with me over that 1. i could go on ...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ozzfest back in '97 San Antonio,Texas.Partied with a couple of buddies of mine who were in a side band called Superjoint Ritual with the lead singer from Pantera.Pantera was playing,so we went backstage and partied our aces off.Couldn't find our truck,walked back to the hotel.Had to get up the next morning and have a buddy drive us around downtown SA until we found it.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> Thought there would be _"here, hold my beer"_ moments on atvs, lol.


well mine was ... kinda, it was a more of chug the crown and coke in my glass, toss the glass in the snow and punch the throttle. After about 20 or so cyclones (4wd donuts) in the driveway, the back boots on the brute bit and stood her straight up, somehow, she came down back on all four. Amazed I started laughing and felt invincible, more so than with just the whiskey in me. Booked it across the feild across the road WOT. Hit the first snow drift got a little air, hit the second, and thats where my memory kinda skips out. Next thing I know I am laying in the snow with a buddy pushing my shoulder asking if I was alright, my response "I'm fine, I'm kinda comfy here" lol. Than the blood under my head was noticed and was taken too the garage too see the injury. Everyone busted out the phones and started taking pictures, me feeling no pain, I got mine out and took a pic of myself, looked and asked who was taking me too the hospital. LUCKY, just some good scratches, no stiches, and a minor concussion. I know there is pics rolling around on here somewhere of it, looks pretty nasty. 

Went back out the next day too check out what really happened and bring the brute home. Looked at the tracks, half the bike sank into the second drift causing it too cut hard tossing me off. By looking at the tracks in the snow I got REALLY lucky, cause it goes tire tracks, body print, tire tracks. The bike flipped right over me and landed rubber down on the other side of me. I had no bruises or anything from the bike hitting me so she must have gone right over me. Someone was watching over my drunk *** that night. 

So dont drink and ride, and if ya do wear a skid lid, it will at least keep the mess in one place


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

In grade 11 me and my buddies went to the haloween dance at my school, there were about 300 people at the dance. after we got kicked out we thought it would be funny to let loose small animals into the gymnasium so me and my buddies went back to the farm, loaded up a bunch of chickens,rats,pigs, and sheep into a trailor and halled it to the school, one guy went in to open the back gym door then i pulled the truck around and backed the trailor to the door and let them loose, the place went CRAZY!! never got caught by the school but when the old man found out we took a few of his live stock, oh man he was ****** and wooped my *** LOL


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

This one time at band camp....
I got a little wasted and pissed on the floor, under the table at a restraunt. We were eating crawfish, drinkin beer and jammin to cajun music. Funny thing is i never told anybody and to this day no one knew i did it exept my wife. Thats what u call "gettin pissy"


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

My brother had his batchelor party in Atlanta, it started off innocently enough. Strech hummer limo with a bunch of dudes heading to do a little bar hopping. By bars I mean strip clubs, we hit up a few and then ended up at Mardi Gras at least I think that was the name of it. Anyway I got hammered and the next thing I know the whole crew left me without a way to get to the hotel. I said screw it I can walk, I had no idea where the hotel was or even the name of it. After several hours of walking around like a drunk idiot I found a cabby and told him to ride me around till I recognized the hotel. Finally figured out the name of the place by the matchbook in my pocket. Legendary night that still gets talked about when me and my bro get together.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> batchelor party .


"Your too Skinny. I don't like Skinny *****es."


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Bwaaaaa haaaaa I forget about that one. I think you would be better at telling that one than me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO, there we are at this.... Club... And a SMOKING HAWT Russian chick walks over to ole RD and starts hitting on him. He doesnt miss a beat. He looks down at her feet, follows all the way up her body with his eyes, gets to her face, looks her square in the eye and says "I'm sorry, your too skinny. I dont like skinny Bit**es."

The girl got this flabberghasted look on her face, like she wanted to cry, and walked off. RDWD took another toke off his beer, and re-joined the conversation.... 

:bigok:







Oh, did I mention, that this girl was A SMOKING H A W T Russian chick. HAWT. With a cool accent. Hawt............ She was Hawt.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Lmao /\

Back in the day (like 3-4yrs ago), a friend was visiting from down in NC and he wanted to go out muddin, so we all piled into my Dakota, a buddy's Cherokee, another buddy's Cherokee, and his K5 Blazer and headed out to a spot we called "The Loop" to hit "The Hole" with 2 cases of Natty Light and a 12pk of Bud Light in the cooler in the back of my Dak for the 8 people that went out that night. Only one of the Cherokees was up to the task of actually making it through "The Hole" so he just pretty much took turns driving back and forth, back and forth, back and forth, so on and so forth, then he decided driving was getting too much in the way of his Beer drinking so he tossed the keys to the guy that was visiting and told him to "Let Her Eat!" so he could catch up on the Beer drinking. That guy made it about 4 times back and forth till he got bored and rejoined the rest of us at the back of my Dak and the K5, where we sat and just shot the breeze for at least a good 3hrs or so till when we were just about out of Beer they decided to take one last ride through "The Hole" before heading back to the shop to crash for the night. Now I should point out that it was about 1:30AM at this point on an overcast night so it was PITCH black at this point. That last trip through "The Hole" was a bad idea after that many liquid encouragements, cause they hit that hole HARD and wound up hydro locking the Jeep. We got it dried out enough to get it fired up but it was no use it was hopelessly stuck. So we hooked my Dak up to it since I was the closest I snatched on it a few times and just couldn't get enough traction with the tires I had at the time, so I got out of the way and the K5 gave it a shot, first snatch *KAPOW*!!!!!!! lol The strap snapped and hit the back of the Cherokee hard enough to knock the tag off and pop the back window out of the rear hatch and knocked the Bowtie off the K5. At this point we realized thats the only strap we had that night, so at 2:00AM we decided that it was time to head back to the shop to grab the 12pk of Coors Light that was chillin in the Mini-Fridge and a couple of chains/straps and a come-a-long just in case. The guy driving the Cherokee not stuck had to head home at this point so me and the K5 headed back to the shop to get the stuff leaving 3 people in the woods at the Jeep. On the way back we just happened to run into another friend that followed us back to the shop and proceded to distract us and shoot the breeze with us for about an hr before his wife called him up yelling about something so he left. The rest of us decided that it was friggin late and we were tired, lets call it a night, so we went in his house and passed out. One of us woke up about 8 AM to puke and shortly thereafter we were all up and hungover as heck wondering where the other 3 guys were and where the Jeep was. About a half hr later when I turned my phone back on we found out lol. So we all piled back into the trucks hungover as we could be and went back into "The Loop" to get the Jeep out and pick the rest of our party up lol. They were kinda pissed for some reason.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sitting at my desk (on lunch break) giggling my face off. :chairfall: You guys aren't exactly a testimony for not drinking and driving. Kids reading that will think "hey coool, we should try that"


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Polaris425[I said:


> ;108648]"Your too Skinny. I don't like Skinny *****es."


[/i]


RD..............this one is for you





 

_Mods....if this is to much, feel free to delete_


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I can't deny.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

*head butt*

I have a crazy story for you guys, A few of my friends, myself and my cousin went to a party after a high school football game. After a few hours and alot of beer someone came up with a game to impress the girls at the party. It was a game to see who was the toughest at head butting. This went on for about 30 minutes with a few stupid drunk idiots slamming there heads together like wild sheep. My cousin was the ultimate winner and to celibrate and show how bad he really was he ran about 6ft headed straight for the living room wall, he lowered his head right before getting there and there was a loud bang on impact. The second he hit his legs collapsed under him and he fell like a rock. He hit the wall dead on a stud and broke his neck. He has been a quadraplegic since. You should have seen me trying to tell my parents i wasnt stupid enough to play there childish game. I didnt realize 'drunk' that I had a huge bruised egg on my forehead.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^^OUCH!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

thats a buzz kill right there


----------

